# Rockets...18 in a row!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow...they continue to win...even without Yao. But as everyone says, until T-Mac gets past the first round...well you know.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Out of the very slim percentage of basketball coverage that I keep track of I hear the "experts" say the Rockets are a better team w/o Yao and they're proving them right. -Over rated-

Also, bad trade for the Suns IMO and I called it the day it happened. I'm not sure what they were smoking there, but apparently Marion wanted out b/c of Kerr. Oh well, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Soon as I heard Yao was done for the season, I thought the Rockets were too. Guess I was wrong. But the West is so close this year. I'm not making anymore predictions. Except, GO SPURS GO!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Shaq happened to prove wrong today w/ these new-look Suns. Maybe it's just going to take some time, but looks like they're going to more defense and not the all out run & shoot game they've been used to. You're right, the West is awful close this year.

This is the most bball I've talked in years. :-?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

bandman said:


> This is the most bball I've talked in years. :-?


Feels good doesn't it it? Haha


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not even a closet fan, but I do watch ESPNEWS more than most. That and my roommate of 5 years was a huge Sun's fan so I tend to perk an ear once in awhile. After MJ left the interest slowly faded, but I keep my tabs to a certain extent.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Make it 19 in row...the last 10 all by double digits.


----------

